# [SOLVED] Call of duty 2 multiplayer windows 7 problem



## Royjoy16 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hello
I have recently bought call of duty 2 (not mw2) for the pc. I have 64 bit windows 7 home premium. The single player works fine but when I click multiplayer, it crashes and it says it stopped working. Is there anything I can do to fix this? Plz help. I want to play multiplayer badly.
Thanks.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Call of duty 2 multiplayer windows 7 problem*

Whats the error message say?


----------



## Royjoy16 (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: Call of duty 2 multiplayer windows 7 problem*

cod2mp_s.exe has stopped working.
I says this after a black screen.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Call of duty 2 multiplayer windows 7 problem*

Alright will you give me you Computer hardware specs?


----------



## Royjoy16 (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: Call of duty 2 multiplayer windows 7 problem*

Thanks for all the help, but i found the solution.

I downloaded my lates sound card driver, and enebled the recording device. I found this method from a friend
Thanks for all the help.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Call of duty 2 multiplayer windows 7 problem*

Ohh ok, yeah thats a well known problem for just about every version of COD. Another fix is just plugging in your mic into the front panel connector.

Will you mark this thread as solved.


----------

